# why did they ever discontinue the...? (list one lure)



## JamesT

rapala husky 13


----------



## wave warrior

original storm thin-fin!!!


----------



## thelatrobe33

Powerbait 7" Bungee Worm


----------



## PiKeCnTyKid

the Shannon spinner...


----------



## Lynxis

Mann's HardWorm


----------



## norseangler

Original Bomber. By the way, Storm began selling the Thin Fin again last year. Check out Bass Pro and Cabelas.


----------



## Bad Bub

susp. fat free shad!


----------



## Bad Bub

and the rapala risto rap...(sorry, couldn't help it)


----------



## JamesT

Bad Bub said:


> and the rapala risto rap...(sorry, couldn't help it)


that's fine. As long as it's one lure/post.

I lost my only #4 Risto


----------



## Bad Bub

JamesT said:


> that's fine. As long as it's one lure/post.
> 
> I lost my only #4 Risto


i bought a few from ebay a couple years ago. think i'm down to 3 of the #4's. haven't done very well on the other sizes.


----------



## JamesT

The #4 Risto is a great little lure. Although I lost it to the river gods, I've still got my #4 rattlin fat rap in OCW.


----------



## bassmastermjb

Rapala Floating 18 in Clown color.................Mark


----------



## JamesT

what would you use that for and under what conditions/how would you fish it? Walleyes? Thanks


----------



## lonewolf

Mister Twister salty pocked craw


----------



## shroomhunter

Limberneck Spinnerbaits originally by Brothers Bait Company and last by Luhr Jensen. If you have any of these in 1/4 oz I'll buy them.


----------



## BingeAndPurge

Berkley Power Rattle


----------



## PolymerStew

Not really a specific lure so much as a specific color, but I used to really like the Cotton Cordell Rattle Spot crankbaits in their "G-Finish" blue shad or black shad. The paint had tiny glass flecks in it so it'd reflect light really bright, sort of like a road sign or license plate does. I still see some lures by Heddon with that finish, but I haven't seen any rattle spots like that for a long time.


----------



## Steel Cranium

Original Storm Thunderstick Jr. - silver & black back. Baby Thunderstick in the same colors. Best river steelhead and lakefront/pier crankbait around. New "original" series does not provide this color.


----------



## Offshore Limits

The fenwick wobblin minnow


----------



## Guest

sparkle tail made by hubbard lure co.


----------



## fallen513

*yozuri!*

boooooooooooo.


----------



## mike003

rapman said:


> sparkle tail made by hubbard lure co.


If you're talking about this Sparkletail, Eppinger (Dardevle) sells them.
http://eppinger.net/cgi-bin/index.pl?fs=0&init=1

The discontinued lure that I miss is the Bomber Mini-Whacker Spinnerbait.


----------



## Guest

Storm wee wart any color. Walleye, bass, and steelhead.


----------



## Guest

thanks mike, i had forgotten that eppinger bought them out.

how about the old shyster spinners?


----------



## ParmaBass

Berkley 7" Sickletail worms... Grrrrrr......


----------



## mike003

rapman said:


> thanks mike, i had forgotten that eppinger bought them out.
> 
> how about the old shyster spinners?


At he risk of seeming like a ----head. I do a lot of google searches. And yep, Shysters and Bangtails are still out there. I have a lot of free time since I retired.


----------



## Snakecharmer

norseangler said:


> Original Bomber. By the way, Storm began selling the Thin Fin again last year. Check out Bass Pro and Cabelas.


Second on the original Bomber. Also the Arbogast Mudbug.......


----------



## Bassbme

An old thread brought back to life ..... I like it !!!

My why did they discontinue making this lure would be something from the Bass Pro Shops brand. They were called a Pro Tail Grub, and Pro Tail Worm. They both had the old Gatortail style sickle tail, with a pocket in the tail that you could put a round plastic rattle in. Much like the round plastic rattles they sell for tube baits.

The grub was the best dang spinner bait trailer I've ever used. Pop a rattle in the tail and it was first degree murder. Same with the worm. Best stained water worm I've ever used.


----------



## polebender

Bass Pro Shops Garlic Worm. Man, did I catch a lot of fish on that worm! Also Creme's purple/white tail 6" worm.


----------



## JamesT

Shallow Fat Rap. Looks like they still sell them in Japan though.


----------



## Misdirection

Snakecharmer said:


> Second on the original Bomber. Also the Arbogast Mudbug.......


+1 on the original bomber as well!


----------



## Mr. A

The Bomber Balsa B with "adjustable wiggle." The current version in squarebill looks almost thebsame only the one with thebadjustable wiggle had 2 different places to tie your line. Kind of like a figure 8 on the front of the lure. One was tight and the other was wide. Still have a few but won't throw them as often asvI might like to.....


----------



## JamesT

While i dont own one(big bucks), I know exactly what you are talking about.

Whats funny is how many versions of the "same original balsa B" there are and how different they are. (Remakes, remakes of remakes, old version, new versions, commemoraitive editions, made here, made there, etc...

Or just old or new?

I mean do you think a McDonalds hmaburger made in 1958 was better than those of today? I say the earlier the same lure was made, the better. If the design or materials have not changed, chances are the older one is...better. For example, the old brass balsa b hangers knock the socks off the new balsa b hangers. Ok so im getting a liiittle carried away. Its more than just the hangers. But yeah.


----------



## lonewolf

The salty pocket dad . It was made by mister twister. I grew up learning to flip with this bait. I have caught a ton of bass on these.








I know this is a repost but finally got a picture


----------



## buckeyebowman

The original CP Swing spinner! They disappeared and then something called Swiss Swing came out. Compared to the CP they were crap! I have 2 or 3 of the CP's left and I'm afraid to use them!


----------



## Ontario gunner

Berkeley power finesse 4" worm. Deadliest Detroit river jigging worm ever in pumpkinseed


----------



## Bad Bub

No original Wiggle Wart's mentioned yet!?!? Here's a fine one to have in the collection! http://m.ebay.com/itm/111597525999


----------



## Earthworms

Lightin Shad


----------



## T-180

Diving Ratt'l Traps !!! One of the best baits ever for trolling up pike and muskies.


----------



## pppatrick

Bad Bub said:


> No original Wiggle Wart's mentioned yet!?!? Here's a fine one to have in the collection! http://m.ebay.com/itm/111597525999


hahaha!

i want them to bring back the short wart for cryin out loud.

there is no way i'm buyin old pre-rap ones. that pre-rap crowd is out of there minds. i put a few (wiggle warts) up for trade last summer on various facebook tackle groups and i thought my phone was gonna blow up with all the ridiculous offers. 

another one for me, blue fox foxee jig.


----------



## waterfox

The Heddon mouse with the real leather tail
only the old-timers over 70 would rember these

IMG]http://i61.tinypic.com/otkbp5.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## JamesT

Good thing I know of them but have never seen, let alone, actually used one.


----------



## waterfox

tryed to post pic but wouldn't work
got one and used it 40 years ago


----------



## waterfox

lets try this again


----------



## Shortdrift

Berkley Power Bait Ribbon Tail worm. Worked great on walleye when used with scent. Beat the heck out of the normal worm mess.


----------



## Shortdrift

pppatrick said:


> hahaha!
> 
> i want them to bring back the short wart for cryin out loud.
> 
> there is no way i'm buyin old pre-rap ones. that pre-rap crowd is out of there minds. i put a few (wiggle warts) up for trade last summer on various facebook tackle groups and i thought my phone was gonna blow up with all the ridiculous offers.
> 
> another one for me, blue fox foxee jig.


Interesting. I have quite a few original Warts, none with original box, but all still fishable.


----------



## Shortdrift

waterfox said:


> The Heddon mouse with the real leather tail
> only the old-timers over 70 would rember these
> 
> IMG]http://i61.tinypic.com/otkbp5.jpg[/IMG]


Might have one of those without the tail. As I recall I used it in Canada back in the 50's and a pike tore the tail off.


----------



## Overwatchmike

Bagley Killer B2's.... Caught many a walleye on them during my teens


----------



## Bad Bub

Shortdrift said:


> Interesting. I have quite a few original Warts, none with original box, but all still fishable.


I have a few left, but none of the "desirables" and none of the ones I have are in any type of "collector condition"... I can't even fathom how many $100+ baits me and my grandpap left hung in the stumps at mosquito... we used to troll them for eyes when they would turn off of the hot n tot. It was usually a change up good for a fish or two before making a big move on the lake.


----------



## young-gun21

Bad Bub said:


> I can't even fathom how many $100+ baits me and my grandpap left hung in the stumps at mosquito..


Might have to do some diving...imagine how they would sell with Trokar trebles! Lol


----------



## JamesT

Crystal finish (metallurgy involved, do not try this at home kiddoes).


----------



## JamesT

Current "Frog" color


----------



## JamesT

Back in the day.


----------



## Bad Bub

young-gun21 said:


> Might have to do some diving...imagine how they would sell with Trokar trebles! Lol


No kidding!


----------



## Bad Bub

This thread (along with another thread me and JamesT were conversing on) got me back on eBay checking out some of the old baits I used to hunt down. Some of the baits seem to be easier to find now (risto rap RR4) but the prices have gone up. Thought "what the heck" and threw down a bid on a single RR4 for $20.00 and about 5 minutes later, got laughed right out of the auction... it went 3 days with no bidding activity, then 6 bids in about 9 minutes. Now I remember why I quit chasing those baits.


----------



## BassariskY

Rapala DT-7


----------



## JamesT

Man if you want to see people whose life is (what seems like) nothing but Rapala, go seek out some of the rapala forums. There are people on there with usernames like "bacon" that have cases and cases of unopened husky 13's in every possible color. Heck there are colors on there that exist no where else on teh intrawebs?!?!

And while that RR4 is a good bait, there are currently available baits that I prefer.....like the megabass griffon 1/4 oz which also casts country mile...heres one that hasnt been all chewed up yet...


----------



## JamesT

Apparently I cant post more than one pic in a reponse from my ipad?

They made not be cheap, but they are cheaper than the rr-4s lol...I think the river gods have mine if memory serves. i remember thinking I would be a fool if I fished my RR-4.....but I had to. I try to get two of every "safe queen lures" I buy so I can fish one. In this case I didnt have a backup. The only way I was able to get that lure at a good price is bc it was hidden in a pic with a bunch of other lures no one wanted. And no, the word risto was not in the description, let alone the letter 4. Those prices are insane, no thanks, plus my handmades make those RR-4s seem like Pradco...


----------



## JamesT

Haha Ive got about 8 of those Klawdads new in box. Great little craws, dare I say better than every other river fishermans goto? Absolutely!


----------



## JamesT

Actually I just have the mini klawdads. Another lure to add to the list of ones I want...those those like great fish catchers!


----------



## got'm

Bomber model b


----------



## Hoover 4 Me

This...fat free shad in blue/pearl. I caught more saugeye and bass on that lure the last few years than I could count. It was so beat up that it wouldn't float anymore but it still ran true when trolled at 2.5-3mph and kept catching fish. I retied the knot every few fish because it was the only one I had and outfished anything else anyone fishing with me was using. Then one day I got snagged and the line was cut before I had a chance to get the lure retriever out. It was a sad, sad day. I have found some in the same color pattern in the clearance bins at gander mtn. but they are a bigger size than the one I lost and just don't work the same. I've searched the web far and wide and can only find the larger size. I'd love to get my hands on a few of these in the size I'm looking for.


----------



## Lewzer

Skinheads from Cabelas. They are just a twister grub but with a hollow ball on the tip that covers the leadhead portion of the jig. 
Called Cabelas and they told me that Manns made them for them. Called Manns and they wanted something like a 100,000 min order per color to make them for me.....

[ame="http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cabela-s-Skin-heads-action-tail-fatgrubs-Mister-Twister-/371268161876?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item56714e9154&nma=true&si=QQh6CQXj5RJZATSO0cx773lu5tk%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557"]Cabelaâs Skin Heads Action Tail Fatgrubs Mister Twister | eBay[/ame]

They were awesome for 1/16 oz jigs on Mosquito fishing the shallow weeds in the spring for walleye.


----------



## Lewzer

Hey buckeyebowman, CP Swing inline spinners are still available.They are great early sping lures as they spin at a very slow retreive speed. I use them right after ice out for bass.
The swiss swings did suck.


----------



## shroomhunter

The Limberneck spinnerbaits, cable arm spinnerbait made in Kentucky by Brothers Bait Company, purchased by Luhr Jensen then they discontinued them. Once I found out they were dropping them I stocked up!


----------



## buckeyebowman

Lewzer said:


> Hey buckeyebowman, CP Swing inline spinners are still available.They are great early sping lures as they spin at a very slow retreive speed. I use them right after ice out for bass.
> The swiss swings did suck.


Holy crap! Where could CP Swings be available now? I tried a Google search a while ago, but came up empty. That's what I remember about them is that they would spin at the drop of a hat! You could drag them up to the edge of a hole, let them flutter down in, do the lift, drop, lift, drop, and feel that blade working the whole time! An incredible spinner! Let me know, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Bassbme

http://www.fishusa.com/product/CP-Swing-Spinning-Lures

Buckeyebowman..... here's a link to buy CP Swings.


----------



## Snakecharmer

stormfront said:


> thanks mike, i had forgotten that eppinger bought them out.
> 
> how about the old shyster spinners?


http://www.overstockbait.com/luhr-jensen-shyster/

On sale for 99 cents.....Not sure they are as good as the original..


----------



## buckeyebowman

Bassbme said:


> http://www.fishusa.com/product/CP-Swing-Spinning-Lures
> 
> Buckeyebowman..... here's a link to buy CP Swings.


Thanks, I'll be snagging some of them. A lot of the reviews mention how good they are for trout (which they are!), but I used to just slaughter slab crappie with them. Whether from shore or a boat, if you could get the speed right that would bring the spinner in just above their heads, the crappie would just whack the crap out that spinner! I've used Mepps, Rooster Tails, Blue Fox/Vibrax (which worked pretty well), but nothing ever worked as well as CP Swings!


----------



## chatterbox

What were the husky 13's used to catch? Did You modify them in any way? Thanks for sharing your thoughts.


----------



## jmck

Lewzer said:


> Skinheads from Cabelas. They are just a twister grub but with a hollow ball on the tip that covers the leadhead portion of the jig.
> Called Cabelas and they told me that Manns made them for them. Called Manns and they wanted something like a 100,000 min order per color to make them for me.....
> 
> [ame="[URL]http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cabela-s-Skin-heads-action-tail-fatgrubs-Mister-Twister-/371268161876?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item56714e9154&nma=true&si=QQh6CQXj5RJZATSO0cx773lu5tk%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557[/URL]"]Cabelaâs Skin Heads Action Tail Fatgrubs Mister Twister | eBay[/ame]
> 
> They were awesome for 1/16 oz jigs on Mosquito fishing the shallow weeds in the spring for walleye.





I have called Cabela's and Mister Twister myself several times over the years since they discontinued them .I also inquired on a special order of 10,000 and was told no . I used the 3' tails salt/pepper for walleye ,I still have lots of other colors and sizes ,But none work like the Salt/pepper. Found a bulk sale of Skinheads Salt/blue flake on Ebay a few years ago they work almost as well but that supply is getting low now .


----------



## bustedrod

storm wee wart


----------



## percidaeben

norseangler said:


> Original Bomber. By the way, Storm began selling the Thin Fin again last year. Check out Bass Pro and Cabelas.


Really?!? Have to check out. Fantastic inland Saugeye bait!


----------



## Steelhauler

I know that it's more than one, but these are the lures I miss:

Buckshot Rattle Spoon in silver backed Rainbow

Vibee in gold and green

Powerbait 1" tubes

All gone but not forgotten

Wes


----------



## James F

Tom Mann's 4" Pocket worm.Came with small scent sponges to hold scent.I caught many bass with this in purple color.


----------



## pymybob

Storm (Pre-Rapala) Hot N Tot Bengal Tiger pattern in either orange or red


----------



## stormfront

the heddon sonic


----------



## slimdaddy45

They called them a Lazy-Ike but it was a soft bait about a 4-5'' worm with 2 hooks and on front had a weighted spoon that was bent down so it wiggled coming in I caught more bass on these than anything in my box I still have the spoon part of 1 probably be easy to make got them back in the 70's


----------



## FishIgo

Mister Twister`s sassy shiner !


----------



## perchjerk

Jitterstick. I still have a couple hide away. Every one I see at a flea market or garage sale I buy.


----------



## JonathanFoster

Mister Twister Killer Shad


----------



## FishIgo

Mister Twister sassy shiner !!!!!


----------



## midoh39

I think it was called the Smithwick Mr.Walleye. These were killer on the river saugeye about 10 years ago, so in my younger days haha


----------



## mas5588

Two come to mind.

1. The Excalibur Spit'n Image. Heddon makes them now but they dont seem the same

2. Xcalibur xt3 little suspending jerkbait. Ive got quite a few, but always looking for more.


----------



## Specgrade

The Flying Lure.

It's not still made, is it??


----------



## BigDub007

Fat free fry bluegill patern killer for trolling


----------



## saugmon

Bomber Model A B02 firebass in the non screwtail version. Bought a 3 pk years ago at a fishing show and those 3 caught a ton of saugeye on them before lost on snags. Scoured Ebay for many years and zilch. Found a couple older with the screwtails but not productive.


----------



## Fins 2

Tom's Walleye Lure - I like them much better thn Erie Deries


----------



## laynhardwood

My favorite colors in the Berkeley power grub 3" size. Who in their right mind would stop making black/blue fleck combo grubs in the 3" size? I know they stopped making other colors in that size but the black and blue was an absolute smallmouth destroyer for me in cold water.


----------



## James F

Storm Wild Eye Curl tail & paddle tail with detachable swing arm willow leaf spinner.


----------



## the_waterwolf

mas5588 said:


> Two come to mind.
> 
> 1. The Excalibur Spit'n Image. Heddon makes them now but they dont seem the same
> 
> 2. Xcalibur xt3 little suspending jerkbait. Ive got quite a few, but always looking for more.


The Spit'n Image was a fantastic bait! I still have one that I got many years ago when I was still riding a bicycle down to the river to fish for bass. 

My most missed lure is the crawdad color husky jerk and same color in the rattlin' rapala. Awesome color, but I do not have any left.


----------



## fishmeister

Beno lures. Used to kill the walleye in Canada in the 70s and 80s.


----------



## ristorap

The Berkley frenzy crankbaits, minnows, rattlers that came in the plastic boxes.


----------

